# Sigma Tower 1, Al Reem Island, Abu Dhabi



## NobbyColon (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi

I bought an 3 bed apartment on Al Reem Island, Abu Dhabi (Sigma Tower 1, Plot RT3-C11, City of Lights) back in 2008 which was originally due for completion in May 2011. Green Emirates Properties who are the sub-developer under Tamouh are now telling me that completion is likely to be at least June 2013 albeit they have kept us informed of the these delays.

I would like to know if anyone has any details of the status of the infrastructure in the City of Lights as I know at least 8 buildings are planned for completion this year and hence elements such as chilled water, power and drainage / sewerage systems must be nearing completion.

Does anyone else out there own an apartment in Sigma Tower 1 or 2, if so I would be very pleased to make contact.

Finally, has anyone out there successfully negotiated a full or partial return of deposit (I have put down a significant sum amounting to 30%) where the building / apartment / development has been delayed even if in fact it is still planned for completion at a later date.

I look forward to hearing from anyone with any details!

Kind regards


----------

